# التجارب الناجحة عن المحرك المغناطيسي (مخالف لقانون حقظ الطاقة)



## مهندس الدوايمة (17 مايو 2011)

:77: هذا الرابط يحتوي على كل الفيديوهات المتوفرة والمخططات والصور للمحرك المغناطيسي :77: *
**Perendev_magnetic_motor*
​* 
*http://www.4shared.com/dir/AR30TZ06/sharing.html​


----------



## مهندس الدوايمة (17 مايو 2011)

الموضوع موجود داخل الملف *Perendev magnetic motor*


----------



## SMART2TROY (25 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## مهندس الدوايمة (29 مايو 2011)

هذا رابط جديد لفيديو ..... ممتاز
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK0d-wP---Q


----------



## الهيثم البازي (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hitham900 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## eng.alrawi (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم و لكن هذا لا يخالف قانون بقاء الطاقه. قانون بقاء الطاقه يحتاج الى تحديث فنيكولا تسلا اقام العديد من التجارب من 120 سنه على التيار المتردد(هو الذي اكتشفه) و وجد ان الطاقه الكهربائيه ليس له علاقه بنظريه الاكترون بالهي شئ اخر لم يعرف ان يحدد طبيعته (و هو عبقري) و لذا خلال السنوات القليله السابقه يحاول العديد من الهواة و المهندسين و المبتكرين اعاده يناء اختراعات تسلا( الذي لديه اكثر من 700 براءه اختراع 500 منها سريه و لم تنشر لحد الان) لمحاوله توليد طاقه كهربائيه مجانيه لا تنضب 
على العموم فقد بدات بدراسه ابتكاراته من 3 سنين فقط بتشجيع من هواه في امريكا و بريطانيا و لكن الى الان فانا اعرف القليل القليل عن اختراعاته و لم افهما فهما كاملا 
تحياتي


----------

